# Just got a bunch of Lychee wood!



## justwannasmoke (Sep 22, 2014)

I need to know a couple things so I thought I would ask on here. I just got a lot of Lychee wood that was just cut down, what do I need to do with it before I use it to smoke with. And also is this a good wood for smoking. If so what meats are recommended?


----------



## mark66 (Sep 22, 2014)

I just read this somewhere else  "It is a fruit wood that has a very nice and refreshing "berry". I say use it, but only do something like a couple of chicken parts to see how it reacts and see if it works or not."


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

You'll want to remove the bark. Then you'll want to season the wood, let it dry out. Depending on the humidity and the size of the pieces that can take some time. During that time you'll want lots of air flow around the wood and you need to keep it dry so mold doesn't form.


----------



## welshrarebit (Sep 22, 2014)

I've heard of people using it here in Hawaii but I've never tried it before. I did have a tree in my yard but it died.


----------



## justwannasmoke (Sep 22, 2014)

I love the fruit so hopefully the smoke will be as equally rewarding. Any ideas on how long to dry it? I have it on  a grate bottom trailer so it's not sitting on the ground, but I am in Florida and it's been raining slot(every freakin day)I literally picked it up today. Went to get longans from her and seen she had thinned out her lychees. I have branches from 2" to 6" in diameter up to 10' long. There's still more there, Should I get the rest?   I know so many questions but I'm just excited about doing different things. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## justwannasmoke (Sep 22, 2014)

I love the fruit so hopefully the smoke will be as equally rewarding. Any ideas on how long to dry it? I have it on  a grate bottom trailer so it's not sitting on the ground, but I am in Florida and it's been raining slot(every freakin day)I literally picked it up today. Went to get longans from her and seen she had thinned out her lychees. I have branches from 2" to 6" in diameter up to 10' long. Theree


----------



## justwannasmoke (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you Welsh,Dirty sailor, and Mark for the input. The bark seems pretty thin do I need to remove it before I dry it?  And how should I do that?


----------



## welshrarebit (Sep 23, 2014)

If the bark is thin I wouldn't bother taking it off. I don't take the bark off of most of my smoke wood; the only exception is ohia wood because it's real easy to get off and it's kinda thick bark.

Does she have rambutan as well?


----------



## justwannasmoke (Sep 23, 2014)

Not sure what all she has there, there's a lot of uncommon fruits. What does it look like, is it a fruit ?


----------



## welshrarebit (Sep 24, 2014)

Rambutan is closely related to lychee and longan. It has a similar fruit but it looks way cool because the fruit has like furry barbs; reminds me of the scratchy side of Velcro. 

http://parade.condenast.com/21904/linzlowe/what-the-heck-is-a-rambutan-and-how-do-you-eat-it/


----------

